# pine log wma



## dwg1 (Feb 11, 2011)

anyone going to pine log tomarrow?


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 11, 2011)

yep, i'm there.


----------



## mcgraw (Feb 11, 2011)

Me,  yes sir  will be there just got find it.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 11, 2011)

Y'all let me know how the hunt goes.. I'm thinking about getting a 10/22 mag just for Pine Log..


----------



## garman (Feb 12, 2011)

Place is loaded up with hunters. Not 1 hog checked out this morning.


----------



## mcgraw (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey does anyone know the wma's address or closes house address where I can use my garmin gps this thing doesn't take cords .please help.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 12, 2011)

Tons of hunters and no hogs...


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 12, 2011)

mcgraw said:


> Hey does anyone know the wma's address or closes house address where I can use my garmin gps this thing doesn't take cords .please help.



Look up White GA........it is right off of Stamp Creek Road. The check station is 6 Miles East on Stamp Creek Rd when you turn off of 411.

You will probably come over via SR20..........take it all teh way to a right on Stamp Creek Rd or go to Bells Ferry, turn right and go all the way to stamp creek, then right for about a mile to the check station on the left........


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Tons of hunters and no hogs...



Typical......


----------



## pnome (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone got a big ole boar on the kill sheet!  Not me though.  Which one of you got it?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 12, 2011)

pnome said:


> Someone got a big ole boar on the kill sheet!  Not me though.  Which one of you got it?



Went for the final 3 hours tonight, saw little fresh stuff, but took my bud PBMang for his first trip to the big PL................he was pumped and we had a good walk, but it weren't us that killed him.

We did go by and will confirm the harvest sheet said a 250+ M................however, trying to make out the name, I think it may even be a bogus report


----------



## mcgraw (Feb 12, 2011)

I found it lol, but learned a lesson with the game warned never knew a rule where you can't walk on foot with a loaded AR on the side of the road plus my glock and was trying to get in the woods up to my spot I found early in the day.Yep I know the no hunting or shooting from or acrossed public road or discharge of firearm from a vehicle not sure how I was doing anything wrong if you walking the road which he seen me do.weird how you can be legal to walk with a loaded handgun and not a rifle on the road.but he was nice about it and I'm still learning the regs.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 13, 2011)

mcgraw said:


> I found it lol, but learned a lesson with the game warned never knew a rule where you can't walk on foot with a loaded AR on the side of the road plus my glock and was trying to get in the woods up to my spot I found early in the day.Yep I know the no hunting or shooting from or acrossed public road or discharge of firearm from a vehicle not sure how I was doing anything wrong if you walking the road which he seen me do.weird how you can be legal to walk with a loaded handgun and not a rifle on the road.but he was nice about it and I'm still learning the regs.



I think you would be ok there when the gates are locked, but when they are opened, the road becomes public somehow  Dont take it personally with the AR, it would have been my .22 mag as well

Anyway, I Am assuming you did not get a ticket, so that is COOL! 

We did not see near as many people out there late Sat, like there was reported on Friday, but we counted the sign in sheets; there are 20 people on each sheet and we signed in on #11

You only have to sign in one time, so 200+ ppl and No Hogs is pretty sad IMHO...........


----------



## pnome (Feb 13, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> You only have to sign in one time, so 200+ ppl and No Hogs is pretty sad IMHO...........



What makes you think that one on the kill sheet isn't for real?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 13, 2011)

pnome said:


> What makes you think that one on the kill sheet isn't for real?



Look at the Name of the person who kilt it..........I hope it is legit, but I have my doubts..............


----------



## buzztech86 (Feb 13, 2011)

A couple of Asian guys in a Silver Toyota Tacoma got the boar in question on Saturday, 2/12 right around lunch time.


----------



## pnome (Feb 13, 2011)

buzztech86 said:


> A couple of Asian guys in a Silver Toyota Tacoma got the boar in question on Saturday, 2/12 right around lunch time.



So you saw it?

Wish they were woodys members.  I'd love to congratulate them and see a pic of this beast!

I'd also like to hear the story.  How did they get it out of the woods?!?


----------



## bobo&hobbs (Feb 13, 2011)

*pine log*

I talked to those guys friday they were walking up and down oak st , showed me a lot of hog tracks that were on the side of the road , they said they were just scouting friday and were gonna hunt sat & sun . we talked for a while and they seemed like they knew what they were doing talked about hunting hogs all over the state  told me to get some buddys and go to the ridge tops and push them to the middle from all directions . all the tracks we saw were on the ridge side of the road , they said they smelled too many humans to be in easy to kill places . Last year at chickasawhatchee the vietnamese were the only ones to kill hogs when I was there and a lot of them they do know how to kill them , there were 3 of them and they said they were from winder


----------



## pbmang (Feb 13, 2011)

I went back up there today and there was one more killed at around 5pm.  According to the sheet it said it was 300lbs.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2011)

buzztech86 said:


> A couple of Asian guys in a Silver Toyota Tacoma got the boar in question on Saturday, 2/12 right around lunch time.



AWESOME! Thanks for the confirmation.



> I went back up there today and there was one more killed at around 5pm. According to the sheet it said it was 300lbs.



Hooked Yet Brother?  Did you take Lindsey?  Glad you got back out there

I surely don't doubt killing 300+lb Pigs............I KNOW they are out there!


----------



## pbmang (Feb 14, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Hooked Yet Brother?  Did you take Lindsey?  Glad you got back out there
> 
> I surely don't doubt killing 300+lb Pigs............I KNOW they are out there!



100%.  I plan on heading back this weekend with either my shotgun or muzzle loader.  After going with you, I think the shotgun might be a little better because it's not 10 feet long and 20 lbs...lol...plus, all you have to do is stick a shell in it and pull the trigger.

I took Lindsay and I think the road was about 3 miles too long...  I think she got a little tired of looking at trees and splashing through the mud.  She did seem a little interested in where the pigs were rubbing on the trees and rooting up the ground.  We stopped at the same spot you had shown me.  When we were there we only saw 1 hunter and 3 trucks of people who were on the way out.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you use a shotgun in small game season? I thought it was muzzleloader, .22 or bow only.

Wait. Of course you can. But what size shot would one use?


----------



## pnome (Feb 14, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Can you use a shotgun in small game season? I thought it was muzzleloader, .22 or bow only.
> 
> Wait. Of course you can. But what size shot would one use?



#2 or smaller if you want to stay legal.  

For hogs, get some #2 hevi-shot loads.  That'll be the best you can do.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 14, 2011)

i hunted on the south side on saturday. expected the place i scouted the saturday before to be full of hunters, but lucked out and had the place to myself. found lots of fresh sign and started following up a steep ridge. about half way, a small solid black pig ram out from some thick short pines and over the ridge. i was happy to at least see one. some of us guys from cobb need to start a hog hunting club and meet on the weekends up there and coordinate some "hog drives" open small game dates.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll help with the hog drives! Wish I could throw two of my bulldogs in there. They'll be on Etowah Sportman's club soon at least.


Glad I could hear about Pine Log here.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'll help with the hog drives! Wish I could throw two of my bulldogs in there. They'll be on Etowah Sportman's club soon at least.
> 
> 
> Glad I could hear about Pine Log here.




Hopefully you can push them down here!

I didn't know ESC was letting anyone run dogs out there for hogs..............

Good to know these things as I was thinkin of trying to sign up............Nevermind that, Push them hogs down to us at PL


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 15, 2011)

pnome said:


> #2 or smaller if you want to stay legal.
> 
> For hogs, get some #2 hevi-shot loads.  That'll be the best you can do.



I kilt one wit a #4 shot, Turkey Load during Turkey season.......it was a little pig and she didnt go anywhere

Where can I get hevi-shots?


----------



## pnome (Feb 15, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> I kilt one wit a #4 shot, Turkey Load during Turkey season.......it was a little pig and she didnt go anywhere
> 
> Where can I get hevi-shots?



When I was thinking about using a shotgun during small game season, I bought some of these:

http://www.hevishot.com/index.php?p...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=73

#2 In 3" shells.

Still have the shells, never used them.  Went the .22mag route instead.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 15, 2011)

Not at pine log but off of 293 just outside of Cartersville: Friday I saw two pigs in a pasture that were huge. In my opinion they were both over 300. Never seen any near that big before. Big black rascals, just shocking size. It's about 12 miles from there to White.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 15, 2011)

My friend just signed up and confirmed it before he got the buddy pass for me. I can go to Pine Log for free if I can't take my dogs on ESC. 

He was told that the packs of hogs tended to stay on PL where there was less pressure... The hogs on ESC were mostly loan boars. 

I was going to walk ESC a little last week and this week because I figured that the scouting and hunting on PL would push them over to us. 

I haven't let my dogs (I'll probably just bring two decent nosed bulldogs, not dumping out a pack) out on ESC yet. I'm going back down South again in the next few weeks first... They haven't had pig in their noses since last summer and I want to make sure they know they're looking for pigs... not bears. 



bfriendly said:


> Hopefully you can push them down here!
> 
> I didn't know ESC was letting anyone run dogs out there for hogs..............
> 
> Good to know these things as I was thinkin of trying to sign up............Nevermind that, Push them hogs down to us at PL


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 15, 2011)

can enyboy tell me where pine log is ? and how to get there from the notrh atl. area (kennesaw)

thanks


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 15, 2011)

sorry i meant = anybody


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 15, 2011)

I-75 north to exit 293. Go north on hwy 411 for about 3 miles. Look for a Dollar General on the left. Turn right right on Stamp Creek road about 1/2 mile past DG. Go 3 miles on Stamp creek to check station.


----------



## pnome (Feb 15, 2011)

marvelheadlights said:


> can enyboy tell me where pine log is ? and how to get there from the notrh atl. area (kennesaw)
> 
> thanks



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...441,-84.688593&spn=0.004957,0.011362&t=h&z=17


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 15, 2011)

who's going this weekend? i'm going back to the same spot that i was in this past saturday.


----------



## pnome (Feb 15, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> who's going this weekend? i'm going back to the same spot that i was in this past saturday.



Get em!

I won't be there this weekend.  I've got some yard maintenance I need to get to.  Got a lot to get done before Turkey season. 

Good luck though!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it another high powered weekend?


----------



## pnome (Feb 15, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Is it another high powered weekend?



No.  Small game dates.


----------



## pbmang (Feb 15, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> who's going this weekend? i'm going back to the same spot that i was in this past saturday.



I'm thinking pretty hard about it.  It's either that or hit Allatoona.  Tough choice


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben Athens said:


> I-75 north to exit 293. Go north on hwy 411 for about 3 miles. Look for a Dollar General on the left. Turn right right on Stamp Creek road about 1/2 mile past DG. Go 3 miles on Stamp creek to check station.



thanks


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 15, 2011)

pbmang said:


> I thinking pretty hard about it.  It's either that or hit Allatoona.  Tough choice



well if it's fishing, then the dead sea...... but for the bonus pork loin, then head for the mountain of pine.


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 15, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> who's going this weekend? i'm going back to the same spot that i was in this past saturday.



im going, it will be great if someone can point me in the right direction, let me know if u dont mind to show this rookie arround.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 16, 2011)

marvelheadlights said:


> im going, it will be great if someone can point me in the right direction, let me know if u dont mind to show this rookie arround.



yeah be glad too.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Feb 16, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> yeah be glad too.




Once more into the breach...


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Feb 16, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> Once more into the breach...



people dont realize that there isnt any pigs on pine log, that this thread was started to divert people away from our hot spots at allatoona wma and paulding forest wma......


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 16, 2011)

hey pbmang i got ur mesage but my comp is not leting me pm you.
if u still wanna go up there on sat let me know text or call 770 560 9689
thanks


----------



## castandblast (Feb 17, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> people dont realize that there isnt any pigs on pine log, that this thread was started to divert people away from our hot spots at allatoona wma and paulding forest wma......



That is the first bit of truth on this entire web site. I have hunted this place for years and walked every acre of it. I have killed pigs, several big ones. But there are only half as many as people think are. On top of that they are 99% nocturnal. The additional 1% are in the thickets where your not likely to find them. I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO GLAD  when I hogs showed up on my private land. 
I had enough of that place when I was creeping through the woods and had two hunter pointing 50 calb muzzleloaders at me. They thought I was a TURKEY, and it wasn't turkey season.....

You boys can have it, enjoy the exercise, and be sure to wear your bullet proof vests!


----------



## pnome (Feb 17, 2011)

castandblast said:


> You boys can have it, *enjoy the exercise*, and be sure to wear your bullet proof vests!



I've certainly gotten a lot of THAT at pine log!


----------



## pnome (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna be getting some more exercise.  Looks like I'll have some time on Saturday to head out to PL after all.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 17, 2011)

I am 15 minutes from PF.. I wish there were hogs...


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 17, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> i hunted on the south side on saturday. expected the place i scouted the saturday before to be full of hunters, but lucked out and had the place to myself. found lots of fresh sign and started following up a steep ridge. about half way, a small solid black pig ram out from some thick short pines and over the ridge. i was happy to at least see one. some of us guys from cobb need to start a hog hunting club and meet on the weekends up there and coordinate some "hog drives" open small game dates.




Count me in for the " hog drives"


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 17, 2011)

is there a shooting range at pine log ??


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

marvelheadlights said:


> is there a shooting range at pine log ??



Not a formal one


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

pnome said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be getting some more exercise.  Looks like I'll have some time on Saturday to head out to PL after all.



Wish I could go Bro  I will be out there Tuesday or Wednesday...............even if only for a short while.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2011)

marvelheadlights said:


> is there a shooting range at pine log ??



Is that a .22 mag in your avatar?  If so, it looks just like mine, since I just added the Bipod...............Man what  a Tack Driver!

  My cheap scope has been DEAD ON, since I mounted it.............I have been learning to play the wind a little though lately


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 18, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Is that a .22 mag in your avatar?  If so, it looks just like mine, since I just added the Bipod...............Man what  a Tack Driver!
> 
> My cheap scope has been DEAD ON, since I mounted it.............I have been learning to play the wind a little though lately



No. Thats my marlin xl7 30-06 but i also have a marlin 795 22lr wich is what im gonna try and use sat. On PL


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2011)

marvelheadlights said:


> No. Thats my marlin xl7 30-06 but i also have a marlin 795 22lr wich is what im gonna try and use sat. On PL



That'll Work Brother!  Good luck today!


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i went there on sat walked for about 5 miles, there was plenty of sign but i didt see any bacon, its still better than staying arround the house, i had a good time.


----------



## marvelheadlights (Feb 25, 2011)

anybody going tomorrow ??
or sunday ??


----------



## pnome (Feb 25, 2011)

marvelheadlights said:


> anybody going tomorrow ??
> or sunday ??



Well, I would be going tomorrow.  But last weekend Pine Log killed my .22mag.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605148&highlight=


----------

